

Does JavaScript have limits? - stanislavb
http://mrdoob.com/files/temp/xplsv_wlz/

======
dools
Well - it certainly has limits right now in terms of processing power.

It's scripted, it's running through an interpreter. You could write a compiler
for javascript that compiles to a PIC microcontroller assembly if you wanted
to.

Anything that gets executed is machine code - the only arbiter of speed is how
many steps of abstraction it has to go through to get there and how efficient
each of the levels of compilation is because that's what determines how
generic (ie. bloated) the machine code is.

------
nkassis
Obviously it does, it's just further than it was. Just the other day I loaded
a few million points into a WebGL canvas. I was trying to see if I could load
a full MRI scan. It work aside from being really slow (my box was dying ;p) I
could see my head in 3D ;p I then tried to load a high resolution rat brain
and my application couldn't handle it. Also, chrome has a really low memory
limit on scripts, trying to figure out how to not hit it.

------
prs
Yes, Safari Version 5.0.2 in my case.

Works in Firefox, though.

------
gexla
Yes, all programming languages have limits. Next question.

